# Night at the Bar// Give me some Feedback



## maxaux (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello,
just finished this acrylic painting. Man that was a ton work.
Hope you like it and tell me what you think 

The Canvas is 30x40cm
High Res: https://imgur.com/lHZKmnh


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

the bar really works for the perspective in this congrats I love it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Classic! Love it! Well done.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow! So well done!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Outstanding


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job, I love it.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Excellent.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is such a cool painting, I had to come back and take a second look. I sure hope you have more to post.


----------



## maxaux (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your positive feedback!
This really was the most complex scene I've ever painted.
Here is a link to some of my earlier paintings: https://imgur.com/a/bUmac


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I really like your free style. My paintings tend to be too tight and it's a constant endeavor for me to try to make them more loose and free flowing.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Great work, love the perspective.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

:smile:nice work


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@maxaux Very nice!!! 

Welcome to the forum!! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Niiiice, love the style


----------



## Shuva (Jun 4, 2016)

Excellent buddy excellent


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Just seen this _Maxaux_, top class stuff. Really like everything about it. Well done indeed.


----------

